# Conroe is in stock at Newegg



## POGE (Jul 14, 2006)

Newegg has X6800's in stock for the low price of $1,359.99.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Is this a conroe?
http://www.globaldata.pt/index.php?modo=produto&produtoId=1935
CORE 2 DUO


----------



## POGE (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Is 248 cheap for this cpu?
I always thinked that things in AMERICA  were cheaper, guess i'm wrong
http://www.globaldata.pt/index.php?modo=categorias&id=531&cat=17


----------



## POGE (Jul 14, 2006)

More:
$206 6300
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?ACTION=Enter&thispage=011003000509_BJ48145P.shtml
$278 6400:
http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/d...campaign=email,pwbfroogle&wt.mc_id=pwbfroogle
$643 6700
http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/d...campaign=email,pwbfroogle&wt.mc_id=pwbfroogle


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Is 248 cheap for this cpu?
> I always thinked that things in AMERICA  were cheaper, guess i'm wrong
> http://www.globaldata.pt/index.php?modo=categorias&id=531&cat=17



This is an Extreme Edition version of Conroe the X6800.


----------



## oldschool (Jul 14, 2006)

RottenEgg is the last place anyone should look for a fair price on new products.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 14, 2006)

the cpu comes out on 27th of july so u can only pre order


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 14, 2006)

It has begun 
Btw, anyone can tell me what SLI mobos work with these procs? I have a buyerwho wants most of my PC parts and the X6400 sounds like a good upgrade option.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?ACTION=Enter&thispage=011003000509_BJ48145P.shtml



My question is three fold:

1.) What the hell is LGA776 (I assume that will still fit 775 boards)?

2.) How do these compare to other dual cores? (i.e. would a 1.86GHz Core 2 Duo E6300(Conroe) beat out a 3.0GHz Pentium D 930 (Prelser) in benchmarks? [if so please state why])

3.) How are you going to overclock a processor that is already at 1066MHz FSB?

EDIT: I suppose you could raise your multiplier, but I don't know how many boards support that.


----------



## drade (Jul 14, 2006)

It's out of stock now.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 14, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> It's out of stock now.



No suprise there. I'm going to wait and see their true performance before I move, but from what I've seen so far they look very tempting...


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 14, 2006)

*@error_f0rce:*

1. That "776" is a typo, it should be 775 (or else Intel has quietly released a new socket that I haven't heard about ;p ).

2. Conroes have proven amazingly fast; all engineering samples that Intel have released have easily beaten comparable parts. As demonstrated here, the E6700 easily (easily!!!) beats AMD's newest FX-62 chip.

3. People lucky enough to get their hands on engineering samples have reported some pretty impressive results. For example, one user has overclocked an E6600 to 3.9GHz - extremely impressive, considering that the E6600 clocks at 2.4GHz by default.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 14, 2006)

INTEL ISN'T LAUNCHING Conroe on July 14 as we told you earlier unless you happen to be in Europe.

If you are in most of the US, then it is on the 13th, but east coasters can take their pick. The NDA expiry was pulled in to 9PM PST on July 13.

thats according to the inq but cant really trust them all the time. So are they actually shipping these chips out to people?


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

On Portugal they arrive August 1st


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 14, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> 3.) How are you going to overclock a processor that is already at 1066MHz FSB?
> 
> EDIT: I suppose you could raise your multiplier, but I don't know how many boards support that.



You can already find cheap DDR2 667 memory modules (rated to run at 1333Mhz quad pumped if I'm not mistaken), so there's plenty of room for OCing these puppies if the mobo's chipset supports higher than 266Mhz FSB frequencies 

Btw, are these procs supported by any SLI mobo, or should I wait for nVidia to release a new revision of the nForce chipset?


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmm....I wonder if AMD is going to lower their prices even more to be competitive


----------



## DaJMasta (Jul 14, 2006)

bruins004 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I wonder if AMD is going to lower their prices even more to be competitive



Don't they have planned 30-50% price cuts for the launch day of conroe or something?


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 14, 2006)

Wait.... newegg doesn't have any.... I just checked and nothing, tried searching Conroe, and nothing... WTF


----------



## POGE (Jul 14, 2006)

Newegg took it down.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 14, 2006)

all 975x and 965 boards are build to hit 333mgh fsb@normal settings so normaly ocing shouldnt be a prob


and on xtremesystems two people reached 5 gig on a conroe with water cooling


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> You can already find cheap DDR2 667 memory modules (rated to run at 1333Mhz quad pumped if I'm not mistaken), so there's plenty of room for OCing these puppies if the mobo's chipset supports higher than 266Mhz FSB frequencies
> 
> Btw, are these procs supported by any SLI mobo, or should I wait for nVidia to release a new revision of the nForce chipset?


Here's the answer to that question: "You can chose between Intel's 975X and P965 chipsets and Nvidia's upcoming nForce 590 SLI."  (Taken from Tom's Hardware http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/14/core2_duo_knocks_out_athlon_64/page10.html)


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Newegg has X6800's in stock *for the low price of $1,359.99*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POGE - you must be a wealthy individual to speak in such tones!



LOL!

APK

P.S.=> Whew... that is not exactly cheap, nor in my current price-range threshold of pain, & a bit rich for my tastes (@ least now)... Ah, the prices you pay, literally to play (faster)... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 14, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> POGE - you must be a wealthy individual to speak in such tones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not cheap - more than the average person spends on an entire PC... but I bet it is quick !


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> No not cheap - more than the average person spends on an entire PC... but I bet it is quick !



It is fast man, & I am more convinced than EVER now as of today in fact...

What did that to me? 

Well, these latests in reviews from Tom's Hardware, Hardware Analysis, & HEXUS.NET websites (done this past week afaik in their hands-on tests):

*TOM's HARDWARE REVIEW: Game Over? Core 2 Duo Knocks Out Athlon 64 (Quake 4 smp patch test page)*

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/14/core2_duo_knocks_out_athlon_64/page12.html

Pay CLOSEST attention to the Quake 4 SMP patch test @ the bottom & I run an AMD Athlon64 x2 @ 4800+ rating, & it is NEAR BOTTOM (in quite the company of cpu competitors granted, but still... whew!)

& this test also:

*HARDWARE ANALYSIS REVIEW: Core 2 Duo testing (Quake 4 SMP build test page)*

http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1833.3/

*HEXUS.NET: Intel Conroe Core 2 Duo/Extreme Processors*

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=6184&page=1



* Even though this shows my system is no longer going to be "state-of-the-art"/"one-of-the-best" etc. et al, still interesting to see for myself, what will be soon!

APK

P.S.=> I "centered" on the game Quake4 for 2 reasons: 

To show a game I like & how it will perform on this new CPU (vs. my own in signature below) & also to see what diff. the use of the "SMP/Dual-or-more-capable" code build of Quake 4 SMP would yield, better scores etc.... 

I like the game, & thus, needed that data! apk


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

I like your rig Alec and your graphics card rocks!! One thing though, if I may: I can't possibly imagine when you play Quake 4 that your 512mb of RAM isn't holding you back.  If you upgraded to a gig I think you would see significant performance increases.  What fps are you getting now?

Also, what 3DMark05 scores are you getting?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 14, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> I like your rig Alec and your graphics card rocks!! One thing though, if I may: I can't possibly imagine when you play Quake 4 that your 512mb of RAM isn't holding you back.  If you upgraded to a gig I think you would see significant performance increases.  What fps are you getting now?
> 
> Also, what 3DMark05 scores are you getting?



He has a point - only just noticed it. 512MB must be a huge bottleneck on a system like yours and RAM isn't too expensive anymore...


----------



## evil bill (Jul 15, 2006)

I bought a matched pair 1024MB (2 x 512MB) Corsair XMS TwinX Pro PC3200 (complete with activity LEDs lol) from £65 from Microdirect 4 weeks ago. It was actually £5 cheaper than the regular TwinX. Must have been a mistake though coz they dropped it 2 days later


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 15, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> I like your rig Alec and your graphics card rocks!!



Thank you, it cost me quite a bit, but worth every penny imo! It has been EXACTLY 10 years since I last put together a disk setup (using IDE/EIDE electronics-based HDD's that is) w/ a caching controller onboard!

They do make a diff., imo, & on diskbound I/O tests (or portions of benchmarks programs, typically).

(Last one I had (& still do have it around running Windows NT 3.51 fully patched) on a 486 Dx/4 133mhz, 32mb 30-pin 60ns FastPage RAM, All ISA/Vesa Local Bus slots, Diamond Stealth 64 video, & a TekRam DC-690 series 16mb caching controller - running a pair of Western Digital 4500rpm "Caviar" 424mb diskdrives).



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> One thing though, if I may: I can't possibly imagine when you play Quake 4 that your 512mb of RAM isn't holding you back.  If you upgraded to a gig I think you would see significant performance increases.



Well, the way I use my CENATEK "RocketDrive" Solid-State disk makes up for it, acting not only as my paging file location (pagefile.sys placement on 1st of 2 partitions & temp ops on 2nd partition w/ webpage caches, logging, & other stuff - see signature below) but also as a temp ops area!

Helps a great deal - when folks say "you need 1gb or more of RAM" I just explain how/why this one is setup as it is... it works well, basically paging IN RAM (very fast).

When I get the DDRDrive x1 PCI-express Solid-State disk in here, which uses DDR (vs. my current SSD using PC-133 SDRAM) & PCI-Express x1 slots (vs. my current SSD using PCI 2.2)?

This will ALL be even faster than it is now (best for seek/access, near 0ms speeds as is).



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> What fps are you getting now?



This is a tough one, as I do not know the commandline or tilde ~ console area command to run a test on it, nor is my version of it (SMP model) any longer "frame-rate capped" because of its "tweaked" in-game config file... it varies WILDLY w/ that setting in place.



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Also, what 3DMark05 scores are you getting?



Don't run 3dMark here... I consider it a decent test, but not "real-world" enough!

E.G.-> Whenever I see reviews of CPU's, vidcards, you-name-it? I almost immediately go to pages with Quake 4 or Doom III on them as the tests (as I own those games, so I get a GOOD idea of what a particular part can do for me, performance-wise, w/ games I already own!)

* Seems more practical to me this way - a TRUE "lab practical" more-or-less!

APK


----------



## POGE (Jul 15, 2006)

Alec... read your PM's.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 15, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Alec... read your PM's.



Sure, will do...



* See you soon!

APK

P.S.=> Sorry man, that oldie rig of mine's "gone w/ the dawn" & sold long ago, like I said in "pm"... just memories now & some photos left is all... apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jul 15, 2006)

Woot!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 15, 2006)

newegg has completely removed the site for x6800...spanked?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW!  This is going to be big.  Cannot wait to see some reviews.


----------



## XooM (Jul 15, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> all 975x and 965 boards are build to hit 333mgh fsb@normal settings so normaly ocing shouldnt be a prob
> 
> 
> and on xtremesystems two people reached 5 gig on a conroe with water cooling


if by "water cooling" you mean liquid nitrogen (CPU @ a bit over -125C iirc; the chip coldbugged below -125C)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 16, 2006)

So is the E6300 single core or dual core? I had heard that it would be single...


----------



## XooM (Jul 16, 2006)

dual core. no single-core conroe-based chips until Q1 07 last i heard.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 16, 2006)

These look like good value then.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweet, dual core conroe @ $200


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm I think I've stepped back in time.
either that or people just don't keep up with tech news?!?  
#1) The first wave of Conroes are out and gone...*SOLD OUT* across the net!
After calling around, the earliest I've heard for restocking is the 22nd of July.
I'll believe that when i see it as Sintel has a reputation for "paper launches". I hope I'm wrong and they hit the streets in full force by the end of this month, cuz this cr@ppy Pent D is really getting on my nerves. Why i switched from my OCed 4200+ is beyond me.
If the conroe OCs like the reviews state, and perform as in the reviews, AMD will have a tough time competing in a price/performance war with Sintel.
Although the giant can be dumb, I believe he's learned some things in the past few years while playing second fiddle to AMD in the price/performance wars.
Peace out


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see how this can be a paper launch, as the conroes aren't supposed to be officially on sale until July 27


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't see how this can be a paper launch, as the conroes aren't supposed to be officially on sale until July 27



Hmmm I *never* said it *was* a paper launch this time.

Since you didn't get it the first time, I'll quote myself again  
_
"I'll believe that when i see it as Sintel has a reputation for "paper launches". I hope I'm wrong and they hit the streets in full force by the end of this month, cuz this cr@ppy Pent D is really getting on my nerves."_


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 17, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> Hmmm I *never* said it *was* a paper launch this time.
> 
> Since you didn't get it the first time, I'll quote myself again
> _
> "I'll believe that when i see it as Sintel has a reputation for "paper launches". I hope I'm wrong and they hit the streets in full force by the end of this month, cuz this cr@ppy Pent D is really getting on my nerves."_


Man, I don't understand how a Pentium D @ 4GHz just isn't doin it for ya... what are you trying to do that it's not letting you?  

thnx for posting your stats btw, 'preciate that.
(p.s. your systems specs say '939' instead of '930'  )


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Man, I don't understand how a Pentium D @ 4GHz just isn't doin it for ya... what are you trying to do that it's not letting you?
> 
> thnx for posting your stats btw, 'preciate that.
> (p.s. your systems specs say '939' instead of '930'  )



thanks for the heads up on the "939"..typo fixed now.
Must have been a freudian slip to when I had my X2 4200+@2.6Ghz. 

It's not that it's "not doing it for me"...it's just slower than my X2 was..sluggish...slower benches and apps.
Once I start video encoding it moves along well....apps just don't snap like they did on my X2 rig.
I've got my Badaxe ordered along with 2Gb of new ram...just waiting for the Conroes to become available...then we'll see how she does


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> Hmm I think I've stepped back in time.
> either that or people just don't keep up with tech news?!?
> #1) The first wave of Conroes are out and gone...*SOLD OUT* across the net!
> After calling around, the earliest *I've heard for restocking is the 22nd of July.*
> *I'll believe that when i see it as Sintel has a reputation for "paper launches". *



How did I not get you? I was answering to you on the basis of what you implied at the beginning of your post.

You talked about the _possibility of it being a paper launch_ because it won't be back on stock until July 22nd, and I was only stating to you the fact that the processor won't be officially available until July 27, though the proc was available for sale well before that date, thus, this completely eliminates the _possibility of it being a paper launch_.

Read your own post   

Peace


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> How did I not get you? I was answering to you on the basis of what you implied at the beginning of your post.
> 
> You talked about the _possibility of it being a paper launch_ because it won't be back on stock until July 22nd, and I was only stating to you the fact that the processor won't be officially available until July 27, though the proc was available for sale well before that date, thus, this completely eliminates the _possibility of it being a paper launch_.
> 
> ...



Right ..*possiblilty* of a paper launch because the official release date is not here yet...you just said it yourself and so did I.  
I *never* said it *was* a paper launch *yet*.
Is that clear enough for you?!?!?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't see how this can be a paper launch, as the conroes aren't supposed to be officially on sale until July 27



Did you actually read my first post?
I don't see where are you going with this   Is there a point to this nonsense?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 17, 2006)

Man, now you guys are confusing me... argh... stop it


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 17, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Man, now you guys are confusing me... argh... stop it



I stopped following this thread long ago...


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Did you actually read my first post?
> I don't see where are you going with this   Is there a point to this nonsense?




I'm sooo sorry....I just noticed that you were from Central America and English probably isn't your primary language.

I'll stop responding to your posts, because the end result is a mess.

TY


----------



## pt (Jul 17, 2006)

if this continues we gonna get flame war in our hands...


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> if this continues we gonna get flame war in our hands...



Why would there be a flame war??
It's obvious why he didn't understand my post, and yet I apologized for it.
I'm ok with it.
Peace out!


----------



## evil bill (Jul 17, 2006)

so, they are launching a new kind of paper processor


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> I'm sooo sorry....I just noticed that you were from Central America and English probably isn't your primary language.
> 
> I'll stop responding to your posts, because the end result is a mess.
> 
> TY



Listen, even though english is not my primary language, I'm quite capable of understanding it. 

I also noticed you just joined our forums today, and I don't know if you are used to talking to ppl as if they are 5 year old children, or to missjudge ppl just because of racial or language barriers, but things here just don't work that way.

It's not necessary for you to keep asking me if I understand what you are saying like I was 5 years old, we are all mature ppl posting in a respected hardware forum, and there's no need for us to insult or to be sarcastic to any of our forum members.

I understand you are afraid this may be a paper launch by Intel, but the fact is, the proc was available and in stock for sale days before the official date, even you mentioned the fact that you were told the processor will be back in stock on July 22nd, five days before the actual official release date.

I was only stating the fact that IMO it's way too early to call this a "paper launch" as we are currently 10 days away from the official launch date, and already Newegg had the proc for sale, but their stock sold out in a matter of hours. 

Besides, I don't see any hardware review site mentioning the possibility that this will be a "paper launch", in fact, most respected hardware sites already have reviews of this processor up, and not in one of those reviews did I read the reviewers complain about the possibility of Intel messing this launch by not providing vendors with enough processors to have them in stock by July 27.

Anyway, as none of us have a crystal ball to predict the future, I guess there's a slim chance Intel could mess this up, however, the possibility of that happening is very remote.

I hope this clears up whatever missunderstandment you had, and please, _*please*_ don't ever try denigrate me or any member of this forum by using language barriers as an excuse, I also ask of you to refrain from asking me if I understand what you say as if I was a child. We both are reasonable adults after all, aren't we?

Peace.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 17, 2006)

Wazz, where's that damn special olympics pic we use in situations like this??


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Wazz, where's that damn special olympics pic we use in situations like this??



I know, the one about arguing on the internet right?

I know we deserve it, and trust me, after reading back this thread I feel my IQ has gone down to dangerous levels...


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, that one is played out though =( butttt if you insist...





oh btw I am siding w/ warlock


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Listen, even though english is not my primary language, I'm quite capable of understanding it.
> 
> ...
> I hope this clears up whatever missunderstandment you had, and please, _*please*_ don't ever try denigrate me or any member of this forum by using language barriers as an excuse, I also ask of you to refrain from asking me if I understand what you say as if I was a child. We both are reasonable adults after all, aren't we?
> ...



D00d..I was apologizing very sincerely...but after that post, I take it back...you do understand the language, but you're just a pr1ck.
Ciao


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 17, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> D00d..I was apologizing very sincerely...but after that post, I take it back...you do understand the language, but you're just a pr1ck.
> Ciao


uhh.. we don't speak "leet" here and you are the one turning out to be quite the prick imo
/me sends in reinforcements to defend 15th Warlock


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> haha, that one is played out though =( butttt if you insist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's the one I was talking about, thx!  

Oh, and let's just go back to topic please


----------



## dduummyy (Jul 17, 2006)

my current cashflow leaves me sitting indian style drooling, watching you guys get suited up for battle. Maybe in 3 years ill upgrade the D , good luck guys!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 17, 2006)

I also like the one about the thread direction on a signpost... I can't find it, if anyone else can feel free to post it for me.

*looks towards CJ*


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll find it


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> D00d..I was apologizing very sincerely...but after that post, I take it back...you do understand the language, but you're just a pr1ck.
> Ciao


Look man, you just show up to this forum calling people names and slinging racial comments like it's cool... well it isn't.  I'm a pretty easy going guy and you already went off on me because I disagreed with something you said.  Granted afterwards I read the bunch of links you posted, and I stand corrected.  It would just be nice to be able to have a conversation without getting flamed, or hearing biggotry spill out of your mouth (or keyboard as the case may be).  In fact here is a quote from the same guy (Liquid3D, OCForums.com guru) you posted from: "It's when people insult each other simply because one member has knowledge another does not and uses his wit to berate others I find that offensive..."

You seem like you know your stuff, but don't use that as an excuse to belittle other people.  By the way, how many other languages are _you_ fluent in?  I know I'm not, it's amazing to me that people can learn other languages and it's no big deal to them.  That's awesome  

Please just tone it down a bit with all the insults and flames k?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 18, 2006)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, and let's just go back to topic please



That sounds GREAT!



* Right idea...

APK

P.S.=> Sorry to "butt in" but imo? 

IMO, it is the heat!

If your "catching the (heat) wave" that is covering our entire planet today & most of this week?? It's probably just making y'all a bit more 'touchy' than usual... 

For certain, for example? I KNOW it is me!

(E.G.-> I am absolutely "getting bent" over not being able to solve a problem coding here today, & this USUALLY never happens. I usually 'walk away' for a few hours & it does the job!)

BUT, today? Heck it's making me want to POP OFF on anyone/anything... 

(Bad move, bad business, & bad manners - I am trying NOT to be a dork)! apk


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah look at Alecstaaer, w1zzard, and alot of other people. They know a shtload more than we do but they still give us a crapload of credit for what we DO know.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well Alecstaar does know everything... and he'll now post about how he doesn't really.


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 18, 2006)

Exactly my point.


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 18, 2006)

*In the spirit of getting along...*

See subject-line/title!



			
				Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> Yeah look at Alecstaaer, w1zzard, and alot of other people. They know a shtload more than we do but they still give us a crapload of credit for what we DO know.



Did you figure out the movie?  I only asked to see if I could stump you since you are "the famous thread-picture-finder-dude."  LOL!


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 18, 2006)

no I don't know the movie, I'm also busy trying to figure out why my windows isn't installing


----------



## evil bill (Jul 18, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> no I don't know the movie




is it Old School when Will Ferrell gets shot by the animal tranquliser?


----------

